# Clauses supérieures à la CCN



## piwonski (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour   
Je suis en pleine rédaction des clauses supérieures à la CCN 
Faut-il justifier à chaque fois le choix de telle ou telle clause, par écrit ?
Ou bien, tant que l'employeur trouve cela raisonnable et signe le contrat avec son ass mat, tout est OK légalement sur le papier ?
La rédaction des clauses, vous l'agrafez au contrat ? Elle doit être datée, signée par les parents et l'ass mat. Chaque signataire garde une copie. C'est tout ?
Peur d'oublier quelque chose 
Merci pour vos conseils
Je débute prochainement 
Bien à vous 
Marie


----------



## Orlhad (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Dés l'instant que le code du travail est respecté, les parties au contrat sont libres d'en déterminer le contenu. Donc il n'y a pas à justifier une clause. Si le salarié négocie des éléments plus favorables que la CCN et que l'employeur signe, c'est légal.

Il faut conserver ensemble le contrat et toutes les clauses particulières. Ne pas oublier de faire figurer le deuxième parent dans la rubrique "employeur" pour qu'ils soient considérés comme solidaires sur le contrat. En cas de "disparition" d'un des parents, il vous reste toujours un recours potentiel comme ça. Le contrat est établi en deux exemplaires, paraphé, signé par toutes les parties et chacun en garde un. Vous fournissez aux parents une copie d'un justificatif d'identité, de votre agrément, de votre assurance professionnelle et c'est dans la boite.

Mes meilleurs vœux pour vos débuts.


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

Orlhad a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dés l'instant que le code du travail est respecté, les parties au contrat sont libres d'en déterminer le contenu. Donc il n'y a pas à justifier une clause. Si le salarié négocie des éléments plus favorables que la CCN et que l'employeur signe, c'est légal.


heuuuu ouais enfin un bémol cependant... non toutes les clauses ne sont pas légales
les clauses jugées abusives et donc caduques y en a un paquet quand même...


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Oui kikine tu as raison. Accord entre les parties sur des clauses dites supérieures à la convention collective ne vaut pas légalité quoi que certain (e)s peuvent en dire.


----------



## Orlhad (6 Octobre 2022)

A ma connaissance une clause abusive ne s'applique pas à l'employeur. Dés l'instant qu'une disposition est plus  favorable au salarié et ne contrevient pas au code du travail, je ne vois pas ce qui peut être opposé.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Pourtant si. Ma dernière formation au contrat après la nouvelle convention, encadrée par 2 avocats spécialisés en droit du travail nous a alerté sur cette problématique. Par exemple on ne peut indiquer dans un contrat : "le salaire évoluera en janvier de chaque année en fonction du nouveau barème horaire remis par l'assistant maternel". C'est illégal. Chaque année, une négociation de salaire doit se faire avec chaque parent employeur. Et la liste est longue. Même si les deux parties signent cela ne rend pas légale une clause illégale.


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
et puis on ne dépend pas du code du travail mais du Code de l'Action sociale et des Famille, hormis pour les quelques articles explicitement repris.


----------



## Orlhad (6 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement @Catie6432 , la formulation de cette clause est plutôt maladroite. Mais si un employeur incorpore ( ou laisse incorporer ) des clauses qui lui sont défavorables et qu'il signe ça, je serai assez curieux de savoir si c'est réellement opposable au salarié.


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

ou la clause je refuse l'enfant car malade mais mon salaire est dû quand même...


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

Orlhad a dit: 


> Effectivement @Catie6432 , la formulation de cette clause est plutôt maladroite. Mais si un employeur incorpore ( ou laisse incorporer ) des clauses qui lui sont défavorables et qu'il signe ça, je serai assez curieux de savoir si c'est réellement opposable au salarié.


ben au prud'hommes certaines am se sont cassé les dent... tout simplement
surtout sur la clause de la prime de rupture...


----------



## liline17 (6 Octobre 2022)

tu veux dire, clause due sans condition d'ancienneté?


----------



## caninou (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
j'avais déjà soulevé le problème sur ce forum, non une clause supérieure à la CCN n'est pas forcément légale et cela même signée par les deux parties. J'ai gagné un procès avec une agence immobilière qui avait mis dans son contrat de bail une clause supérieure aux textes locatifs, le contrat de bail a été jugé caduque et ce malgré ma signature, donc mon accord. Alors méfiez-vous des clauses supérieures, dans le cas où vous vous retrouvez en litige avec les PE donc aux prud'hommes et si vous tombez sur un juge un peu pointilleux, vous risquez de vous faire débouter.


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Si la CCN était faite correctement selon les réels besoins de chaque ass mat il n'y aurait pas besoin de clauses supérieures !!! 🤔peut-être que dans 10 ans ce sera bon ...


----------



## Orlhad (6 Octobre 2022)

Des années jupitériennes alors   .


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> tu veux dire, clause due sans condition d'ancienneté?


non celle sur les 1/5ème a la période très courte ou elle était noté sur les contrats de base.. pourtant signée des 2 parties


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Celle aussi sur le quart d'heures entamé = 1 heure due...

Celle ou le parent s'engage à faire un retrait d'enfant à telle date...non je ne crois pas qu'elle soit possible.


----------



## piwonski (6 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup! 
Aujourd'hui, visite de la PMI, agrément validé


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

👏🥂


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

piwonski a dit: 


> La rédaction des clauses, vous l'agrafez au contrat ? Elle doit être datée, signée par les parents et l'ass mat. Chaque signataire garde une copie.


Moi je fais comme ça 
et Félicitations pour ton agrément 🍾


----------



## piwonski (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, 
Je me permets de vous partager mes clauses supérieures à la CCN
J'attends vos retours, conseils 
N'hésitez pas à me dire si vous avez d'autres clauses à me conseiller 
Bien à vous 

*Il n’y a pas de période d’essai.

La période d’adaptation est non obligatoire.

Pas de passage en année incomplète.


L’employeur s’engage à prendre ses 5 semaines congés payés en même temps que l’assistante maternelle.


Il n’y a pas de déduction de salaire de l’assistante maternelle pour les motifs suivants :
*

*Toute absence de l’enfant de l’employeur, qu’elle soit justifiée ou non justifiée.*
*Période d’adaptation de l’enfant de l’employeur.*
*Seuls les frais de garde journaliers (= frais d’entretien + frais de repas) sont non comptés pour toute absence de l’enfant de l’employeur.


La durée de préavis est de :
*

*2 mois pour toute rupture de contrat quelque soit le motif sans conditions d’ancienneté.*
*15 jours calendaire si démission de l’assistante maternelle sans conditions d’ancienneté.*
*
L’employeur s’engage à récupérer son enfant 5 à 10 minutes avant l’heure prévue sur le contrat. Avant et au delà de l’heure prévue sur le contrat, je facture chaque minute.


Il y a majoration du tarif horaire classique de :
*

*100% pour les jours fériés travaillés par l’assistante maternelle.*
*25% pour les heures supplémentaires.*
*
L’employeur s’engage à payer l’assistante maternelle à la date indiquée au contrat sans aucun retard de paiement.


L’assistante maternelle peut remettre à son employeur une lettre de démission pour les raisons principales suivantes :
*

*Non paiement à la date indiquée au contrat.*
*Non respect des heures prévues au contrat.*
*Non respect envers l’assistante maternelle et sa famille.*
*Non respect envers les autres enfants que j’accueille ainsi que leurs parents.*
*Non respect du parent employeur envers son propre enfant.*
*Non respect des clauses supérieures à la CCN.*
*Faute grave.*


----------



## piwonski (17 Octobre 2022)

Pour info : "Pas de passage en année incomplète" = c'est parce-que je n'accepte uniquement les contrats en année complète.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Les clauses sur la démission sont inutiles.

La clause sur les CP des parents idem. Ce n'est pas ton problème en fait.

Et on ne dit pas frais de garde mais accueil ! Et indemnités. Pas frais. 

A mon avis la plupart sont inutiles.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

La période d'essai n'est pas obligatoire.  Donc là nulle besoin de le mentionner.
Idem pour le changement en année incomplète, l'avenant proposé par l'employeur sera refusé tout simplement. Cette clause ne te protège pas du retrait d'enfant.


----------



## piwonski (17 Octobre 2022)

Ok
Merci beaucoup @GénéralMétal1988


----------



## liline17 (17 Octobre 2022)

je me demande si une clause, indiquant un préavis favorable à l'une des 2 parties, est vraiment légale, par exemple, les PE te doivent un préavis de 2 mois et toi de 15 jours.
Cela me dérangerai, car pour moi, il n'y a pas d'équité, et sans équité, la confiance est difficile à mettre en place.
La période d'essai n'étant pas obligatoire, elle n'apparait pas sur mes contrats


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

BRAVO 🍾🥂 et déjà IMPOSSIBLE d’essayer de te la faire à l’envers 👍👏


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec @liline17 , pas sûre que la clause sur la durée du préavis soit légale.... moi j'ai une clause pour deux mois de préavis mais si je démissionne je dois deux mois de préavis également. Ça paraît logique.....


----------



## piwonski (18 Octobre 2022)

Oui, en effet c'est intéréssant d'avoir votre avis 
Je reprends ce que @assmatzam me conseillait 
Lorsqu'on démissionne, c'est qu'on ne souhaite plus avoir affaire à l'employeur donc plus le préavis est court, mieux c'est 
D'où une durée de 15 jours 
Après, oui, je me pose la question d'un préavis de 2 à 1 mois sans conditions d'ancienneté pour toute rupture de contrat


----------



## piwonski (18 Octobre 2022)

Lorsqu'on démissionne, c'est qu'on ne souhaite plus avoir affaire à l'employeur donc plus le préavis est court, mieux c'est
D'où une durée de 15 jours
Un préavis de 2 mois risque de mettre en difficulté l'ass-mat pendant une longue période 
Parce-qu'on ne démissionne pas pour rien
Peur que l'employeur, suite à notre lettre de démission, me fasse des misères par la suite pendant ces 2 mois de préavis 
Par exemple, si je démissionne à cause de non paiement
Va t-il me payer 2 mois supplémentaires ? J'en doute... Je préfère passer à autre chose le plus rapidement possible


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Piwonski, oui je comprends l'argument. Maintenant, la question est : cette clause supérieure à la convention est elle légale ? Surtout avec une durée de préavis différent entre les 2 parties ?


----------



## liline17 (18 Octobre 2022)

ce que je me dis, c'est que si il y a problème et que l'affaire arrive aux prudhommes, ils vont étudier le contrat, voir qu'il y a de l'inéquité et la balance risque de pencher du côté du PE.
Je réfléchie encore à tout ça, et je ne sais pas si j'ai la réponse parfaite.
Je ne veux pas me retrouver avec un PE qui après avoir réservé la place longtemps à l'avance, profite du début du contrat pour me licencier à peu de frais, car il aurai changé d'avis.
Il faut donc un préavis supérieur au 8 j prévus par la CCN.
On pourrait faire comme la CCN, moduler dans le temps.
Par exemple démarrer avec 1 mois et après 3 mois d'ancienneté, passer à 2 mois, car on aura eu 3 mois pour juger d'un PE et qu'en général c'est suffisant.
j'ai actuellement un préavis d'1 mois pour toute la durée du contrat, comme ici, il y a du travail, c'est en principe suffisant pour que je trouve un autre contrat.
Dans le cadre de jumeaux, je mettrais 2 mois de préavis (si je les accepte, c'est très risqués, ils partent vite en crèche)


----------



## piwonski (18 Octobre 2022)

Oui, en effet
Merci pour vos retours parce-que par chez moi il y a beaucoup de demandes pour peu d'offres
Je pense que je vais mettre 1 mois de préavis sans conditions d'ancienneté pour les 2 (rupture et démission) afin de respecter l'équité


----------



## ChantalGoya (18 Octobre 2022)

Sujet très intéressant mais du coup, on finit vraiment par se demander quelles clauses supérieures sont possibles.... On aurait toute envie de modifier à notre avantage plusieurs paragraphes des contrats, c'est normal.

Comment faites-vous pour être sur qu'une clause n'est pas illégale /abusive ?


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

ChantalGoya vous posez la bonne question. 
Un seul moyen : aller voir un juriste avec votre contrat de travail et le laisser travailler. Et nous serions nombreuses à avoir des surprises ! Et le plus souvent de mauvaises surprises ! Ce n'est pas parceque deux parties signent un contrat comportant des clauses illégales que cela les rend légales. J'utilise un contrat associatif. Avec la nouvelle convention il a été remis entre les mains d'un juriste spécialisé en droit du travail. Comment dire ? Remanié de fond en comble. Beaucoup de clauses supérieures étaient abusives, illégales. Au moins avec la nouvelle mouture partirons nous sûr de bonnes bases.


----------



## ChantalGoya (18 Octobre 2022)

Ok pour le juriste mais.... Au frais de qui ? Parce que c'est à l'employeur de fournir le contrat et non au salarié. Donc c'est encore à nous de faire la démarche.
Il serait tellement appréciable que le Conseil Général mette à notre disposition qqun pour nous aider.

Bref......


----------



## liline17 (18 Octobre 2022)

une de mes PE est juriste, et j'en ai discuté avec elle, elle a changé d'orientation professionnelle, car elle n'aimait pas trop le fait que la loi peut être soumise à interprétation, ainsi que la jurisprudence, au point que parfois, un juge peut décider le contraire d'un autre.
Du coup, je simplifie le plus possible, et j'essaye que mes clauses soient égalitaires, moins de risque que je ne passe pour une AM abusive dans ce cas


----------

